# Leaving Michigan Going Hershey Pa Then Myrtle Beach



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm trying to plan out big summer trip. We have 15 days June 30-July 14. We like taking a longer trip in camper and see some different things besides Michigan. We thought we would head toward Hershey pa for about five days then head south to myrtle beach for 5 or so days. Then take a couple days to get home. Myrtle beach looks like it has some cool campgrounds on ocean. We like tourist trap stuff with kids. The thing that don't look to good is drive from Hershey to myrtle beach. Going through D.C. then Richmond how's that drive? Anyone have any do's or don'ts for this trip?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

We go to the Atlantic beaches alot and have probably gone around DC on 495 20-30 times in the last 25 years. Its busy for sure but traffic flows fairly well. Maybe someone who lives in the area has a better option. Honestly the whole drive down 95 pretty much sucks. Its one of the busiest highways I've ever seen. Bumper to bumper in every lane going 70 mph the whole way. Especially weekends in the summer with beach going vacationers. But I will say traffic does keep moving pretty well in spite of the congestion. Just go with the flow and take what traffic allows for. Of course any new construction issues or an accident is a game changer.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

I would suggest you check out Ocean City Maryland or some of the Delaware beaches. You don't need to travel I95 for those. I95 is just painful to drive in my opinion. OC Md. offers a boardwalk with all the tourist trap stuff you could want! And the drive from Hershey is only a half day. I live just south of Hershey and Myrtle Beach is about 9 to 10 hours for me (and if you hit DC at the wrong time much longer). I know there are 2 beach resort campgrounds in the area of OC MD, one is Frontier Town, don't know the other one off hand, haven't stayed at either of them but some of my friends make that a regular summer trip and love it.

Hershey and the surrounding area has fun stuff too all within an hours drive or less. Kids should love the amusement park. Don't know how much time you are planning for the park but you can occupy yourself for 2 days there. From Hershey you can check out Lancaster County or Gettysburg ( hour or less travel time) as easy day trips. Philly is even just a couple hours away too! Not sure what exactly your looking to do or your interests but like I said I live in the area and would be happy to help you answer any questions.

If your set on going to SC you can have fun there too (I wasn't being negative, you just sound apprehensive about driving I95). We use to vacation in Myrtle Beach every summer and it's great. Lots of stuff to do. You could always head south on I81 then cut east on I 64 but that's adding quite a few miles to your trip. Another option is head south on US 15 from the Harrisburg area toward DC. You can avoid Baltimore traffic and pick up 95 just south of DC. You will still have traffic but could be less stressful (and that's not guaranteed). If you just plan your drive around Baltimore and DC at non rush hour times you should be fine, we travel south a good bit and that's what we do. That highway is what it is and it is BUSY. I never had a problem going around Richmond. There's a beltway with many lanes or you can stay on 95 and go straight thru. Once you clear Richmond I don't think it's too bad of a drive. I also prefer to take I 40 east from I 95 to Wilmington NC and use US 17 south to Myrtle Beach. I just like that ride better and it gets me off 95 faster!

Most of all, have fun!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sounds like a fun trip. How old are the kids? Sounds like you will be driving right past the 2014 Cedar Point Rally. Might be worth stopping in for a day or two if the kids are old enough.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Kids are 5 and 10. Im not to worried about the traffic. Just was trying to get a feel for what im looking at. Looks like now we will go to Hershey then to Williamsburg VA for fourth weekend 3,4,5 then head to myrtle beach and stay at pirate camp ground for the week. Then on way home we will stop one night along the way. We did cedar point last year for 3 days. I think by going to Williamsburg will break the trip to myrtle beach up a little. We wanted to be in myrtle for the fourth but cant stay at the place we want to stay. So thats how Williamsburg came into play. Looks like a 2000 mile round trip.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Duanesz said:


> Kids are 5 and 10. Im not to worried about the traffic. Just was trying to get a feel for what im looking at. Looks like now we will go to Hershey then to Williamsburg VA for fourth weekend 3,4,5 then head to myrtle beach and stay at pirate camp ground for the week. Then on way home we will stop one night along the way. We did cedar point last year for 3 days. I think by going to Williamsburg will break the trip to myrtle beach up a little. We wanted to be in myrtle for the fourth but cant stay at the place we want to stay. So thats how Williamsburg came into play. Looks like a 2000 mile round trip.


Williamsburg is about an hour off I95 so I think you are planning a great stop on your way to Myrtle Beach. I think you did yourself a favor by breaking the trip up between Hershey and SC for a few days. It's almost the halfway point and I know there are many activities in that area to keep you busy.

We are going to spend about 4 days in Williamsburg, VA in June for a little getaway. Where are you staying?


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I prefer Myrtle Beach over OC. Family has seasonals near OC that are ok. Clientele at OC too shady for me. North Myrtle Beach, Apache Campground was fun last year. Family Campground and plenty to do onsite or in the area. This year staying at Ocean lakes for 8days and convinced family members to rent week rental home on the premises! Seasonal folks at Apache recommended trying Oceanlakes.
We take 95South and then some scenic roads along the way. Traffic has never been an issue driving to Myrtle Beach. We tend to stop for lunch and few stretch breaks. 
Enjoy your trip.



Duanesz said:


> Kids are 5 and 10. Im not to worried about the traffic. Just was trying to get a feel for what im looking at. Looks like now we will go to Hershey then to Williamsburg VA for fourth weekend 3,4,5 then head to myrtle beach and stay at pirate camp ground for the week. Then on way home we will stop one night along the way. We did cedar point last year for 3 days. I think by going to Williamsburg will break the trip to myrtle beach up a little. We wanted to be in myrtle for the fourth but cant stay at the place we want to stay. So thats how Williamsburg came into play. Looks like a 2000 mile round trip.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

If you find yourself in the Rappahannock area check out Bethpage campground (rv resort) . I guarantee your children will love it there. We've camped there quite a few times and enjoyed every visit.

quote name='villui' date='06 May 2014 - 08:46 PM' timestamp='1399427165' post='497674']
I prefer Myrtle Beach over OC. Family has seasonals near OC that are ok. Clientele at OC too shady for me. North Myrtle Beach, Apache Campground was fun last year. Family Campground and plenty to do onsite or in the area. This year staying at Ocean lakes for 8days and convinced family members to rent week rental home on the premises! Seasonal folks at Apache recommended trying Oceanlakes.
We take 95South and then some scenic roads along the way. Traffic has never been an issue driving to Myrtle Beach. We tend to stop for lunch and few stretch breaks. 
Enjoy your trip.



Duanesz said:


> Kids are 5 and 10. Im not to worried about the traffic. Just was trying to get a feel for what im looking at. Looks like now we will go to Hershey then to Williamsburg VA for fourth weekend 3,4,5 then head to myrtle beach and stay at pirate camp ground for the week. Then on way home we will stop one night along the way. We did cedar point last year for 3 days. I think by going to Williamsburg will break the trip to myrtle beach up a little. We wanted to be in myrtle for the fourth but cant stay at the place we want to stay. So thats how Williamsburg came into play. Looks like a 2000 mile round trip.


[/quote]


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

knauby said:


> Kids are 5 and 10. Im not to worried about the traffic. Just was trying to get a feel for what im looking at. Looks like now we will go to Hershey then to Williamsburg VA for fourth weekend 3,4,5 then head to myrtle beach and stay at pirate camp ground for the week. Then on way home we will stop one night along the way. We did cedar point last year for 3 days. I think by going to Williamsburg will break the trip to myrtle beach up a little. We wanted to be in myrtle for the fourth but cant stay at the place we want to stay. So thats how Williamsburg came into play. Looks like a 2000 mile round trip.


Williamsburg is about an hour off I95 so I think you are planning a great stop on your way to Myrtle Beach. I think you did yourself a favor by breaking the trip up between Hershey and SC for a few days. It's almost the halfway point and I know there are many activities in that area to keep you busy.

We are going to spend about 4 days in Williamsburg, VA in June for a little getaway. Where are you staying?
[/quote]

We are staying at KOA in Williamsburg. We have always had pretty good luck with KOA's and seems close to some of the things we want to do there.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We will be just missing u, we are heading to myrtle beach 6/19 to 27 then to Disney for a week then back. have a fun and safe trip


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

The only concern I have right now is some of the reviews of the pirate land camp ground is not good. We made reservations close to the beach. The reviews say that from dusk till 11pm it's a golf cart zoo on main strip. Loud music and people cruising in golf carts no stop. I'm no party pooper but I like to have a nice campfire at night and not obnoxious loud kids acting like jerks. Has anyone else stayed at pirate land camp ground?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We will be at pirateland this thurs. I saw the same reviews, but figured it would be a good time anyway. I will try to post a review while I am there. We will be just missing u as we are leaving next week for Disney. Btw I thougt they said no campfires???


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not Pirateland but have stayed at Ocean Lakes not far away. Same concept, beach, pools, lazy river, golf carts. These places are jumpin in the summer. Packed with people, kids, and golf carts everywhere. I did not experience any trouble makers just kids being kids, people being people, which may or not be a good thing lol! Crowds and beaches go hand in hand and Myrtle Beach is a top destination. For a quieter vacation you would want to try off season or a lesser known off the beaten path beach. I'm sure it's booked solid but if you can get into Myrtle Beach State Park that's probably a quiet, peaceful atmosphere.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

quick review. We have been at pirate land for a couple of days. I am assuming u will have a site like ours, behind the bathroom by the beach. The site is good, nothing to worry about. Ours has a permanent shade shelter that is pretty nice and we are able to string a clothes line up to hang up beach clothes. The beach is great. The waves have been awesome. Yes there are crazy golf carts everywhere. Just be careful and watch out. they sometimes do not see u. Yes we are glad we are here as being from the Midwest, we really love the ocean. I hooked up with some locals for a fifty mile bicycle ride. I got the info on the town itself. I asked what is a must do. they said the beach. Other than that there are some ok things but I think we will be primarly hitting the beach everyday. We got a little too much sun today, be careful and bring sun screen.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We just got back 2360miles in 13 days. Ecoboost averaged 8.9mpg at 15,400lbs gross truck and trailer. We even brought the kitchen sink ;-). I will update and give some more reviews of the places we went after I decompress.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Curious what u thought about pirateland


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

mike said:


> Curious what u thought about pirateland


First impressions were not good. Looked like pirates settled the place. When we pulled in and got to our spot I was disappointed. The shelter and site looked shabby. Lot next to us grass was a foot long. But after checking out the place as a whole it was a 7 out of 10 to me. Pools and lazy river were nice and clean. Laundry area was clean lots of machines etc. Beach was real close I would say 100 yards from site to water line. The golf cart thing is a little out of control at night. Im not sure I get the cruising the beach rd with a golf cart but o well. My outlook now is where can you stay right next to the ocean for less money. Some of the campers remind me of permanent beach bums. everyone we ran into was nice. The thing that shocked me the most was we were there for 6 days and the amount of things that rusted was unreal. Bike chains sprockets any steel fastener was starting to rust on camper. I walked the other campground next to pirateland and the beach area sites looked similar. I did not check out there pool areas etc.


----------

